# Slide hammer



## cathead (Mar 28, 2020)

This morning I put together a slide hammer.   I needed one a week ago when doing some brake work on an old Jeep WJ and had to make do at the time. 
With nothing better to do this morning, I made up a better tool.  The rod is 1/2 inch diameter cold roll threaded on both ends in 1/2x20 threads.  The hammer part
weighs about 8 pounds(I'm guessing on that) so is fairly hefty.  The work end was made to accept a variety of bolts or whatever is required for the job.  



Meanwhile it can sit under the bench until I need such a tool again.


----------



## cathead (Oct 22, 2020)

The slide hammer saved the day again as I knew it would.  I needed to remove the inside bearing race and made a weldment
that included some 1/2 x20 threads.  It made an easy job of bearing removal from the armature.  The end piece on the slide
hammer threads off allowing one to add any type of attachment required.



This isn't the best photo on the world but shows the project mostly.  The weldment bearing puller attachment is zip tied
to the puller in case I need to use it again.  You can bet that if it wasn't attached to the slide hammer that
it would be either lost or tossed when needed again.  Tomorrow the bearing arrives so this mess on the floor
will remain untouched until then and the reassembly begins.


----------



## aliva (Oct 22, 2020)

Just a friendly suggestion, put a guard ahead of the handle, so your hand wont go beyond the handle. This will prevent pinching your hand with the slide weight. Ask me how I know.


----------



## cathead (Oct 26, 2020)

That thought has occurred to me and I am aware of the hazard.  The hammer is almost 3 inches in diameter
and I hold it toward the front.   A 5 inch diameter disc would make it a little ungainly so will leave it as is and be
careful when using it.  Thank you for your comment from Sudbury, aliva.


----------



## LucidCnC (Oct 26, 2020)

+1, it has bitten me one to many times


----------

